# Cold truths (Part 1: The Missing Duke) OOC



## mps42 (Oct 6, 2004)

The Generations War, 150 years of bloody conflict, is finally over. The newly created kingdom of Melinar, built from the remnants of Messar, an inland kingdom, and Ovamar, a coastal kingdom, is finally at an uneasy peace. Not because the hatred of the two peoples has lessened, but because they now face a common enemy: starvation.
 For the last decade or so, no-one really knows for sure how long (they were all too busy killing each other), the summers have noticably shortened and gotten cooler, while the winters have gotten longer and harsher.
 Messar, once a major exporter of wild game and meat is now faced with the reality that there is no game to be had. Nearly every animal larger than a cat has fled to the south, drawing hunters out of the area, taking food and lucrative exports with them. Citizens are now forced to draw what food they can from the badly polluted Veltir River, though even that yeilds little to no edible food.
 To the west, over the Devinsa mountains, lies the shores of the great Ovara ocean, the highway and lifes-blood of Ovamar. With the cooling of the seasons, though, the once-teeming shoals are now empty, their denizens fled to warmer and deeper waters. The once-plentiful fishing fleets of Ovamar are now dwindled to a few stubborn captains who continue to hunt the deeps for their prey.
 In the newly cristened capitol of Lendon, famine walks the streets like a physical presence. Even if there were not nearly continuous outbreaks of violence, the city watch would be hard pressed to keep up with the thieving, looting and deaths from the same.
 These are troubled times in Messar. Violence, famine, and unveiled hatred between the two peoples are all rampant, everyone blames everyone else and the common man can only pray to the Gods to deliver them out of these dark times. Sadly, for the most part, the Gods have their own problems.
 As his first "official" act, Prince Lenric has called a ducal counsel to decide what this fragile kingdom can do about these issues and all but one of the Dukes has replied. The one is Duke Baerd, who's keep lies on the northern border of the kingdom. Since the city watch has it's hands full, the prince has offered 200 silver pieces, the equivalent of over 6 months regular wages, to anyone willing to venture to the Dukes' keep and see why he has not responded...

*********************************************************

Players guide
For this game, here are the basics that I feel a new player would need to know. If you need info that is not here, let me know and I will do my best to provide it.

* Every character needs to be created using a 28 point-buy as described in the 3rd ed DMG.
* For the first adventure in this series, absolutely NO elven, half elven, half-orc or dwarven character will be accepted. There are standing game-world reasons for this.
* Starting at 1st level, max HP.
* Every character sheet should include:
A character guideline or concept;
A basic phyical description and;
A brief bio or history. Think of what this person might tell you in the first 5 to 10 minutes of conversation... 
If you WANT to fully detail the characters background and "life story", go ahead but please do so separately from the main character sheet.
* For the time being, I am using the Mundane calendar. I have not taken the time or effort yet to create a custom calendar for this world.

*********************************************************

What I expect from a player:
* Don't "abandon" your character. If you don't feel you can finish the adventure, I understand. Life happens. Let me know BEFOREHAND, if possible, and I'll try to get someone else to take over the character.
* Help "keep the magic going". By this I mean try to avoid Metagame thinking. Use what your character knows and has, if they don' t know something or don't have something and WANT to know it or have it, use your character's knowlege to figure out how to get what it is you want and roleplay it. Ask questions (in or out of character as needed), look around you, etc. This person (your character) is suposed to be a living, breathing person. Treat them as such.

What I expect players to expect from ME:
* I will do everything I can to give you all the information, tools and support you need.
* I will be as fair as possible when rolling dice, however I reserve the right to "fudge" either for OR against the players if I deem it situation appropriate.
* I will do everything I can to help you "keep the magic going". Including giving good, atmospheric descriptions, keeping "in character" and maintaing this site.

********************************************************
Races
 Dwarves and Elves have disowned the Humans and Orcs havent even been heard of since before the Generations war started. So, that leaves Humans, Halflings and Gnomes as playable races. At least for now...

Humans
Humans exist virtually anywhere there is usable land, living in cities and towns or on individual farms. Humans are the jack-of-all-trades-and-master-of-none that you would expect. Former Messarians hate the former Ovamarians and, quite predictably, the reverse is just as true. 

Halflings
Halflings, too, exist virtually anywhere there is usable land. Living in cities alongside the Humans and the equal to their larger companions in every profession but those where physical strenth is a requirement. Most of the Halfling population lived in the inlands and, therefore will side with former Messarians in arguments. There are a few scatteres Halfling-only villages, but they don't usually last long since the ocupants usually long for some exitement.

Gnomes
Gnomes tend stay away from Humans and keep to themselves. They were particualrly hit hard by the war since the land now known as The Blood Plains was once their homeland. Gnomes tend to be a bit bitter about the war and any adults will rail on about "those blasted giants" and how they "destroyed our home." However, the younger gnomes, as with most races, don't see what all the fuss was about since theres now lots of homes to be had for cheap. as long as you don't mind the smell.
********************************************************

* House Rules * 

Short term care:
Healing magic is available but rare and expensive in this setting. "Providing short term care means spending ten minutes cleaning & sewing up wounds, applying poultices and so on". After each combat in which a creature was wounded, up to one character may give them short-term care **Iif they (the injured creature) still have at least 1 hp**. If the DC 15 Heal check is successful, the patient regains 1 hp per character level + Con modifier in hit points, minimum 1 hp.
In calm and suitable conditions a character may 'take 10' on the heal roll. A character may also 'take 20' on the heal roll, taking 200 minutes. 

Plot Points:
I always wondered how to deal with situations that I thought merited experience points but weren't covered by any of the existing rules. So, I've decide to use Plot Points. These are given typically for creative play, ideas and such and build at a rate of 2 Plot Points to 1 regular experience point.
Example 1: A character surprises a baddie and dispathes him in "normal" combat. This would result in straight experience points.
Example 2: A character is surprised and does not have his "real" weapon available, he improvises one and proceeds to subdue or kill the baddie. This situation would result in not only experience points, but plot points as well for improvising the weapon and using it effectively.
Example 3: A group of adventurers is delving in an abandoned crypt and set off a pit trap. There is not enough of a ledge to walk acroos and they cannot find a way to close the trap or a way around it. One of the characters comes up with the idea of using the wooden sarcophogas lids as a makshift bridge and the group proceed to figure out a plausible way to make it workable. This would result in Plot points exclusivly, for the idea, figuring out a way to make it work and the teamwork needed to execute the idea.

For even more info, see the website or send mail to mps42 AT email DOT com or mips42 AT iwon.com.

Rogues Gallery 
In Character
OOC


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm interested. What level are you thinking of?


----------



## Mimic (Oct 6, 2004)

I am interested in this as well... thinking human wizard


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm interested.  Haven't played a rogue in a while, so I'm leaning in that direction, but I'm open for anything.  What level?  What books are you allowing?


----------



## mps42 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Apologies*

I posted that at about 10pm last night and brain was rapidly switching to "off". 

 3e core rules +Tome & Blood to start with (thats what I own) if you want to bring something else in I would need the info on it.

 All players start at first level, max HP.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm interested!  A ranger sounds like it would fit in with this plot thread.  I'll see if I can make it work on 28 points.  Should we post here, or will there be a RG?

TZ


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2004)

I posted in the other thread, I would be interested.  Perhaps a druid or a monk.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 7, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I'm interested!  A ranger sounds like it would fit in with this plot thread.  I'll see if I can make it work on 28 points.  Should we post here, or will there be a RG?
> 
> TZ



 I Don't recognize the "rg" acronym but there IS a "game thread" in "playing the game".
 Either post character concept here or send email, whichever is easier.


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2004)

A human druid for me... will post soon.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 7, 2004)

RG is rogues gallery thread, where everyone can post up there character in the Rogues Gallery board


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Woden
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B]  Human
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral 
[B]Deity:[/B] Earth Mother

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1        [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2        [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1        [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1        [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2        [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1        [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2          +4

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]
Leather armor              +2     6      0    15lb   10gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Sling                       +2       1d4       x2/Bld      50'       0 lb  
- Bullets (10)                                                       5 lb    1sp
Spear                       +0       1d8       x3/Pie      20'       6 lb    5gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild empathy

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll, Track

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  20     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration             Con  2      +1         +3
Climb                     Str  2      +1         +3
Handle Animal             Cha  4      +1         +5
Heal                      Wis  2      +2         +4
Knowledge (Nature)        Int  2      +2   +2    +6
Ride                      Dex  2      +2         +4
Spellcraft                Int  2      +2         +4
Survival                  Int  3      +2   +2    +7
Swim                      Str  1      +1         +2

[B]Spells:[/b]
0 level (3) - Flare, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic
1 level (2) - Entangle, Summon Nature's Ally I

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Pouch belt                 1gp   .5lb    
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Winter Blanket             5sp    3lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 40.5lb               [B]Money:[/B] 69 gp 4 sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            43    87    130   260

[B]Age:[/B] 18 years
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black with white streaks
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown

[b]Companion[/b]
Skaris, Wolf Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp), Initiative: +2, Speed: 50 ft., Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12, Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+2, Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1), Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1), Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft., Special Attacks: Trip, Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1, Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6, Skills: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move 
Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1, Feats: Track, Weapon Focus (bite)

[b]Background[/b]: Woden has lived in the wild most of his life, realising he had the powers to control nature at an early age. He befriended a company of wolves and wandered the forests with them. However, he was defeated and cast out by the alpha male wolf in the group, but his friend Skaris accompanied him as he rejoined the realms of man. He is considered a refugee from the woods, unsure of human ways but trying to adjust to them. 

[b]Description[/b]: Woden is unwashed and unclean, with only basic knowledge of human etiquette and custom. He behaves in almost wolf-like manners, snarling when he sees someone he does not like. He wears deerskin and looks like a mangy dog, smelling of blood and raw nature. While he cares little for treasure, he understand it's importance in commerce and 
his integration back into human civilization. There is a faint rancid smell about him.
```


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 7, 2004)

mps42 - 

I got your email, thanks for the feedback; I've tweaked his background a bit according to your guidelines on gnomes and halflings (which you might want to post either here or on your website).  I tried replying but got an undeliverable message, saying your inbox was full.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Rogues Gallery*

Ask and ye shall receive. Or as a certain character in a game that is currently annoying me (the game, not the character) would say "Aye, its done!"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 7, 2004)

mps42, you say you posted up the HeroForge sheet, but you didn't link it.

The link to it from an outside site is this: http://www.kemenel.org/hf/HeroForge-39.zip


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 7, 2004)

The link for that HeroForge is 3.5 compatible, I don't know if there is a 3.0 compatible one.

I also noticed that it was slightly off when it came to the monk, placing the wisdom bonus to AC as a Dexterity bonus to AC and thus it wasn't used when flatfooted while it actually remains if flat-footed.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 7, 2004)

```
[SIZE=4]Aleran Gaener[/SIZE]

[i]Chaotic Neutral Sorcerer Level 1[/i]
[U]Ability Scores:[/U] Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16.
HD 1d4; hp 5;
Init +3; Spd 30 ft;
[U]Armor Class[/U] 13, touch 12, flat-footed 10;
BAB +0; Grapple +0;
[U]Attacks:[/U] +0 melee (1d4, crit 20/X2, Dagger), +2 ranged (1d8 crit 19 - 20/x2, shortbow), 
+0 melee (1d6, crit 20/X2, quarterstaff);
[U]Saves:[/U] Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +2;
[U]Languages spoken:[/U] Common, Draconic
[U]Skills and Feats:[/U]

Appraise +1
Balance +2
Bluff +4 (+1 ranks)
Climb +1 (+2 rank cross class)
concentration +5 (+4 ranks)
diplomacy +3
disguse +3
escape artist +2
forgery +1
gather information +3
hide +2
intimidate +3
knowledge (arcane) +5 (+4 ranks)
move silent +2
ride +2
Search +1
Spell craft +4 (+3 ranks)
Swim +0 (+2 skill - cross class)
use rope +2

Weapon Proficiency (Simple)
Scribe Spell, toughness

[U]Possessions:[/U]

dagger (1 lb) 2gp
Light Crossbow (4 lb) 35 gp
   20 bolts (2 lb) 2 gp
Quarter Staff (4 lb) 0gp
Waterskin (4 lb) 1gp
Explorer's outfit (0 lb) 0
Whetstone (1 lb) 2 cp
2 Trail rations (2 lb) 1 gp
Flint and steel (0 lb) 1 gp
Bedroll (5 lb) 1sp
pouch (.5 lb) 1 gp
Spell component pouch (2 lb) 5gp

weight: 25.5 lbs
money remaining 51 gold 8 silver 8 copper

Deity: Aleksi
Eye Color: Right: Grey Left: Green.
Hair Color: Blond.
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 192 lbs.
Sex: Male
Age:19

[U]Spells[/U]
—— 0-Level Spells (Cantrips) ——
Acid Splash
Daze
Light
Ray of Frost
—— 1st-Level Spells ——
Color Spray
Mage Armor
```

Concept: Adventurer seeking wealth and power to better himself and his family

Description: Handsome, Aleran knows it and uses it to his best ablity whether to charm women into bed or getting the best deal he can, it doesn't really matter to him. His eyes are 2 different colors, his left is green and his right is grey

Bio: Raised on a farm in the frontier lands, Aleran was never directly effected by the war but was effected by the shortening summer days. His parents spotting his gifts early trained him and taught him to better himself, to become something more then a simple farmer... A lesson he learned well.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 7, 2004)

My character's up for perusal in the RG thread.  I used the HeroForge spreadsheet, if anyone wants it and hasn't been able to download it yet.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry about the formatting, I'm not sure where to get the original, so I used one of yours.  Lemme know if my starting equipment is ok.
Here's what I got so far: 

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Uri Vlagislav
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger
[B]Race:[/B]  Human
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral 
[B]Deity:[/B] The Four Winds

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2        [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3        [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2        [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0        [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1        [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 8 -1        [B]ACP:[/B] -1          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]              2        2              +4
[B]Ref:[/B]               0        3              +3
[B]Will:[/B]               0        1              +1

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]
Studded Leather armor  +2     5       -1    20lb    25gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Longbow                       +4       1d8       x3/Prc      100'       3 lb        75gp
- Arrows (20)                                                                  3 lb       1gp
Short Sword x2               +4       1d6+2    19-20x2/Prc      -      3 lb     10gp
Throwing Axe                 +4       1d6+2    x2/Sla      10'          4 lb       8gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Track, Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting(no hvy. armor)

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Finesse- Short Sword, Point Blank Shot 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  24     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                     Str  2      +2         +4
Craft (Leather)          Wis  1      +1         +2
Handle Animal            Cha  1      -1         +0
Heal                      Wis  1      +1         +2
Hide                      Dex  2      +3         +5
Intuit Direction          Wis  1      +1         +2
Jump                     Str  2      +2          +4
Knowledge (Nature)       Int  1      +0         +1
Listen                    Wis  1      +1         +2
Move Silently            Dex  2      +3         +5
Search                   Int  1      +0          +1
Spot                      Wis  1      +1         +2
Wilderness Lore          Wis  4      +1        +5



[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
Winter Blanket             5sp    3lb
50' Rope                    1gp    10lb
Flint & Steel               1gp
10 Torches                 1sp    10lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]                [B]Money:[/B] 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]       

[B]Age:[/B] 33 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Greasy Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale


Uri never led a soft life.  In the north, the winters were always harsh, now they are even harsher.  Since he was a child, he had to fight for scraps of food, for fire, and even for his very life.  He learned quickly how to hunt for food, and for fur.  Recently, his skills have been in greater demand, and his furs fetch higher prices.

Uri is a human scar.  His face has scars from animal claws, blades, fire, and even some that the source isn't recognizable.  He is a dour man indeed.  His furs hang slung over his shoulder, his hair is long and greasy.  The only thing that looks to be in good repair is his bow.  Even his swords look ragged, but they seem to work well enough.
```


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 8, 2004)

*I'd be intrested*

I'm looking into being a hafling rogue hope I"m not to late


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 8, 2004)

log-a-log, I've already made a halfling rogue (see the RG thread), but it's the DM's call as to whether or not he wants two of the same class and race.  If you're dead set on playing one, I'd suggest you take a look at mine and maybe give yours different skills and abilities.  For example, mine's geared more toward espionage and information gathering than combat; maybe yours could be more along the lines of an assassin or a "dungeoneering" thief.  Just a suggestion.     Like I said, the DM's got the final call.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 8, 2004)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> log-a-log, I've already made a halfling rogue (see the RG thread), but it's the DM's call as to whether or not he wants two of the same class and race.  If you're dead set on playing one, I'd suggest you take a look at mine and maybe give yours different skills and abilities.  For example, mine's geared more toward espionage and information gathering than combat; maybe yours could be more along the lines of an assassin or a "dungeoneering" thief.  Just a suggestion.     Like I said, the DM's got the final call.




I'm interested in playing a gnome wizard. Is there still space?
Also, do you use the spell point system ot the standard casting system?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## mps42 (Oct 8, 2004)

Krug - where did Woden come from? Is he a refugee from the woods or a wanderer from the southlands? Little more info please.

Mimic - A smooth operator if I ever saw one. I would think slick, almost to the point of being "greasy" except you said " [he's] handsome and [he] knows it and uses it to his best ablity whether to charm women into bed or getting the best deal he can". To me, this reeks of "manipulator". I like the idea, a little more definiton would be nice. maybe a more definite short term goal.

Taitzu - I like Uri and I definitly think he would be useful short-term. I'm a bit worried about long-term, though. What, if any, were your ideas for his development? If he's lived in the north, furs and game will have been scarce to non-existant for the last year at least.


All - I've added a link to the website for Heroforge 3.0 and a MSWord character sheet. BTW, I did NOT mean to imply that players NEEDED to use Heroforge. If you got that impression, I apologise. It was intended as more of " hey, this is a cool utility that you might like". Same with the character sheet that I just posted a link to, you don't HAVE to use it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 8, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Taitzu - I like Uri and I definitly think he would be useful short-term. I'm a bit worried about long-term, though. What, if any, were your ideas for his development? If he's lived in the north, furs and game will have been scarce to non-existant for the last year at least.




Well everyone needs a good excuse to become an adventurer, right?  I don't like to take my backgrounds up to the minute, if you know what I mean.  We can work on it as we go, I hope.

TZ


----------



## Mimic (Oct 8, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Mimic - A smooth operator if I ever saw one. I would think slick, almost to the point of being "greasy" except you said " [he's] handsome and [he] knows it and uses it to his best ablity whether to charm women into bed or getting the best deal he can". To me, this reeks of "manipulator". I like the idea, a little more definiton would be nice. maybe a more definite short term goal.




"Slick" and "manipulator" would definately be words to describe this guy... funny considering that when I started making him I was going for an innocent country yokel approach... Actually my final verison was way worse, he would have sold his mother if it got him what he wanted but that would have pushed him in into an evil alignment and most GMs don't allow it, to much "My character is evil so I can do what I want regardless of the plot..." from players I would guess.

I can give a better discription of him, so look for that shortly and for the short tem goal I would assume that just plain survival would be at the top of the list. From what I understand is happening food shortages are everywhere, people starving and dying in the street... something that he wouldn't want to happen to him so when the prince started asking for adventures he would be at the head of the line. (Money and potential polictical connections)


----------



## mps42 (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I'm interested in playing a gnome wizard. Is there still space?
> Also, do you use the spell point system ot the standard casting system?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



 Haven't seen the point system but am interested. where would I find info?


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 9, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> What, if any, were your ideas for his development? If he's lived in the north, furs and game will have been scarce to non-existant for the last year at least.




Uri is a survivor.  The harsh life in the north that drove all the animals away forced him to follow south.  Due to the famine, his skills are still in demand, although he feels more like a glorifired rat catcher some days.  This has led him to try to use his skills for more martial applications.  He hears that soldiers are fed well, so an answer to the prince's call would be in order.  Besides, he knows the north fairly well.  Perhaps this will get him some notice in the princes halls, and maybe, a better way of life.

(add this to my background if you like, and his god would be Suka.  Any more detail you need, feel free to ask)

TZ


----------



## Mimic (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok I beefed up his discription and bio, let me know what you think:


Description: Handsome, witty, cheerfull, calm, devious, sarcastic,  lecherous, sneaky... are a few of the discriptions that people would use to discribe Aleran, of course it all depends on who you ask and what they have that Aleran might want. He is quite attractive and he knows it and uses it to his best advantage whether to charm women into bed or getting the best deal he can, it doesn't really matter to him, as long as you have something that he wants or you might get something that he could want in the future, he will be your best friend. Double cross him and he will always remember it...His eyes are 2 different colors, his left is green and his right is grey

Bio: Raised on a farm in the frontier lands, Aleran was never directly effected by the war but was effected by the shortening summer days. As the food shortage grew, his parents spotting his gifts and trained him to hone them and taught him to better himself, to become something more then a simple farmer... It was a lesson he took to heart, perhaps a little to much, Aleran is always on the look out for the angle, something that will make his life eaiser or better. When he heard about the prince wanting adventures, he figured this would be a good way to make some money and to gain some possible political connections..


----------



## Krug (Oct 10, 2004)

Made some edits. How much starting gold do we have again?


----------



## mps42 (Oct 10, 2004)

Go ahead with max gold.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, I'm interested in this. Let me poke around your site and look at the other characters, but you can certainly count me as registering provisional interest. At this early stage I'm thinking that I would like to play a cleric, or maybe a bard, but that could change.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm gonna give this until wednesday. if no one else sends info, I go with what we have:
Swipe : Halfling Rogue -intelligentsia
Aleran : Human Sorcerer -Manipulator
Woden : Human Druid -Wolf Kin
Uri : Human Ranger -Battlescarred Northerner

This ok with everyone?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2004)

Tyler Grieves
Male Human Paladin 1
Lawful Good

Str 14 +2 (6 pts)
Dex 10 +0 (2 pts)
Con 12 +1 (4 pts)
Int 12 +1 (4 pts)
Wis 14 +2 (6 pts)
Cha 14 +2 (6 pts)

Hit Points 11 (1d10+1)
AC 14 [10, +4 armor, +2 shield], Touch 10, Flat 14
Init +4
BAB +1
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, light)
Fort +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Ref +0 [+0 base, +0 Dex]
Will +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

Longsword +4 melee (1d8+2, 19-20/x2, slashing)
Heavy Lance +3 melee (1d8+2, 20/x3, piercing) 
Dagger +3 melee (1d4+2, 19-20/x2, piercing)
Shortbow +1 ranged (1d6, 20/x3, 60 ft., piercing)

Medium humanoid, 6’ tall, 200 wt, 17 yrs old
Gray/white hair, sunken blue eyes, pale skin

Speaks: Common and Gnome

Skills (16 skill points)
Knowledge religion: +5 (4 ranks +1 int.)
Diplomacy: +6 (4 ranks +2 Cha)
Heal: +6 (4 ranks +2 Wis)
Sense Motive: +6 (4 ranks +2 Wis)

Feats
-Improved Initiative (level 1)
-Weapon focus Longsword (human)

Human Traits
-Bonus Feat
-4 sp at 1st level, +1 sp per additional level

Paladin Abilities
-Detect Evil
-Aura of Good
-Smite Evil 1/day (+2 to hit +1 damage)

Chain Shirt (worn, 25wt, 100gp)
Heavy Wooden Shield (worn, 10wt, 7gp)
Explorers Outfit (worn, 8wt, -gp)

Longsword (belt left, 4wt, 15gp) 
Dagger (boot right, 1wt, 2gp) 
Heavy Lance (right shoulder, 10wt, 10gp)
Shortbow (left shoulder, 2wt, 30gp)
Quiver and 20 arrows (right shoulder, 3wt, 1gp)

Backpack (center back, 2wt, 2gp)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5wt, 1sp) 

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt, 1gp) 
Hooded Lantern (backpack, 2wt, 7gp)
Flask of Oil, 1 (backpack, 1wt, 1sp)
Flint & Steel (backpack, -wt, 1gp)
Trail Rations- 1 day (backpack, 1wt, 5sp)
Sacks, 4 (backpack, 2wt, 4sp)
Manacles (backpack, 2wt, 15gp)
Soap (backpack, 1wt, 5sp)
Whetstone (backpack, 1wt, 2cp)

Mule (8gp)
Pack Saddle (worn, 15wt, 15gp)
Silk Rope, 50 ft. (pack saddle, 5wt, 10gp)
Grappling Hook (pack saddle, 4wt, 1gp)
Spade (pack saddle, 8wt, 2gp)
Trail Rations- 5 days (pack saddle, 5wt, 2gp 5sp)
Waterskin- water (pack saddle, 4wt, 1gp)
Flask of Oil, 3 (pack saddle, 3wt, 3sp)
Winter Blanket (pack saddle, 3wt, 5sp)

Coins- 5gp, 20sp, 8cp (pouch, ??wt)

Basic Background: He was a tavern boy washing dishes and cleaning tables when he was attacked by a lesser vampire. He was saved by a wandering knight and became his squire for a year and a day. at the end of that time he was able to aquire the equipment he now carries (I stole your equipment list *Ferrix*. I hope you don't mind. I just don't have the time to "shop" for characters right now.) and has been instructed to find and destroy evil. 

(a better write-up later.)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2004)

Finally a character to put up.

*Gerard Verita*
Male Human Fighter 1
Chaotic Good

Str 15 +2 (8 pts)
Dex 14 +2 (6 pts)
Con 14 +2 (6 pts)
Int 10 -- (2 pts)
Wis 14 +2 (6 pts)
Cha  8 -1 (0 pts)

Hit Points 12 (1d10+2)
AC 18 [10, +4 armor, +2 shield, +2 dex], Touch 12, Flat 16
Init +6
BAB +1
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, light)
Fort +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Refl +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

Heavy Lance +3 melee (1d8+2, 20/x3, piercing)
Longsword +3 melee (1d8+2, 19-20/x2, slashing)
Dagger +3 melee (1d4+2, 19-20/x2, piercing)
Shortbow +3 ranged (1d6, 20/x3, 60 ft., piercing)

Medium humanoid, 5'6" tall, 165 wt, 27 yrs old
Black hair, gray blue eyes, tanned skin

Speaks common.

Skills (12 skill points)
+1 Intimidate 2cc rank, -1 Cha]
+6 Jump [4 ranks, +2 Str]
+4 Tumble [2cc rank, +2 Dex]

Feats
-Improved Initiative (level 1)
-Combat Reflexes (human)
-Quick Draw (fighter 1)

Human Traits
-Bonus Feat
-4 sp at 1st level, +1 sp per additional level

Fighter Abilities
-Bonus Feats

Chain Shirt (worn, 25wt, 100gp)
Heavy Wooden Shield (worn, 10wt, 7gp)
Explorers Outfit (worn, 8wt, -gp)

Longsword (belt left, 4wt, 15gp) 
Dagger (boot right, 1wt, 2gp) 
Heavy Lance (right shoulder, 10wt, 10gp)
Shortbow (left shoulder, 2wt, 30gp)
Quiver and 20 arrows (right shoulder, 3wt, 1gp)

Backpack (center back, 2wt, 2gp)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5wt, 1sp) 

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt, 1gp) 
Hooded Lantern (backpack, 2wt, 7gp)
Flask of Oil, 1 (backpack, 1wt, 1sp)
Flint & Steel (backpack, -wt, 1gp)
Trail Rations- 1 day (backpack, 1wt, 5sp)
Sacks, 4 (backpack, 2wt, 4sp)
Manacles (backpack, 2wt, 15gp)
Soap (backpack, 1wt, 5sp)
Whetstone (backpack, 1wt, 2cp)

Mule (8gp)
Pack Saddle (worn, 15wt, 15gp)
Silk Rope, 50 ft. (pack saddle, 5wt, 10gp)
Grappling Hook (pack saddle, 4wt, 1gp)
Spade (pack saddle, 8wt, 2gp)
Trail Rations- 5 days (pack saddle, 5wt, 2gp 5sp)
Waterskin- water (pack saddle, 4wt, 1gp)
Flask of Oil, 3 (pack saddle, 3wt, 3sp)
Winter Blanket (pack saddle, 3wt, 5sp)

Coins- 5gp, 20sp, 8cp (pouch, ??wt)

Personality: Hardened by the war, Gerard has a sharp edge to him.  He is disillusioned, having been a soldier for a good deal of time has divorced him from others.  He is a cynic and a hard man to sway from his sharp criticism.

Appearance: With broad shoulders and a short stout frame, many would mistake Gerard for a less agile man than he actually is.  Only in the heat of a battle does his quickness come out.  His skin is heavily tanned, possessing an almost leathery roughness, marred by the lighter twisting and winding of many scars.  His black hair is cropped short, probably by his own dagger, and his gray blue eyes give many a chill.

Background:


----------



## Mimic (Oct 14, 2004)

So when are we going to start?


----------



## mps42 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Soon, says I*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> So when are we going to start?




 I need to take a last trip through all the submitted characters and choose the ones that I think will fit the adventure and the world best. I already have a pretty good idea of what the group will look like but I want one more run-through just in case I missed something. I will post the info in this thread sometime later tonite or tomorrow morning and then this will become the OOC thread.
 Also either tonite or tomorrow morning I will post the opening scene in the actual game thread ( in playing the game ) and then we'll be off and running.
 I have high hopes for this adventure and hope you all have a blast!


----------



## mps42 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Tough choices*

It can truly be said that a GM has to make tough choices, and this was no exception. I read through all the characters submitted at least three or four times each, trying to get a feel for each and see where and how each would fit, not only into this adventure but the world as a whole. Some fit better than others, and some (one in particular) Clicked with me right away.
 In the end, though, I could not justify excluding any of the submitted characters, although there are two in particular that I have reservations about.
 That being said, welcome to Cold Truths: The adventure to
 Swipe - Halfling rogue  
 Gerard - Human fighter
 Aleran - Human sorcerer
 Uri - Human Ranger
 Woden - Druid
 Tyler - Paladin

 I am going to make a couple of requests. Repeat: These are requests, *NOT* requirements.
 First, Please get heroforge, use the character sheet on the site or some other form or sheet and get it to me as soon as feasable. I need to be able to keep track of your characters and the current text files are not the best. I can deal with: Word, excel, PDF, Text, and PCGen. If there's something in particular that you like to use (that's free) let me know and I'll see about getting it. Thanks.
 Second, re-read the opening post in this thread, especially the "what I expect" and "what I expect YOU to expect".
 Third, unless anyone has violent objections, I was planning on handling all dice and NOT posting raw numbers E.G: Woden Attacks the Grim, but misses (4) and instead am hoping for something more like: "Aleran quickly taps into the force-lines in the air and ground and shapes the energy into a bolt of energy, which he quicly sends towords the approaching Creep (magic missile). The bolt of energy blasts the Creep and explodes in sparks of green, but it shrugs off the hit, and lopes your direction."

 I will be posting opening scene shortly in the game thread.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 14, 2004)

Joy!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2004)

Huzzah!


----------



## Mimic (Oct 14, 2004)

Very cool, I am waiting with high expectations

And I have no problems with you rolling what ever dice is needed.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 14, 2004)

Eeeeeexcellent...!


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 14, 2004)

Word.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 14, 2004)

By the way, did anyone find a 3.0 version of the Heroforge sheets?  The one I'm seeing is still very 3.5.  Any other suggestions?

I too am looking forward to this, and MPS, I wholeheartedly agree with your 3rd request.  I can kiss those numbers goodbye until I level!!  Long live the narrative!!

TZ


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2004)

I haven't been able to download heroforge from your website MPS. It says requested file exceeds 256KB. Could you mail it to me at davechua at yahoo.com ? thanks.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 16, 2004)

Well nuts. I was afraid of that. Heroforge 3.0 is like over a meg in size. I can email to anyone who wants it. I'll remove the link later today.

 BTW, somebody nudge Ferrix and let him know we've started.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 16, 2004)

Could you perhaps link the IC thread and RG thread in the first post so it's easy to find?  Will post soon, was too tired last night when I got home.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Sheets*

As noted in the Rogues gallery thread, record sheets have been added to the website. please check the appropriate sheet for correctness.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 6, 2004)

I will assume that the lack of outcry means that all the character sheets look good. Excellent!
 Next up on the hit parade: player / character feedback. I would greatly appreciate on the game / NPC's etc as the game goes along. this IS a work-in-progress so I am open to ideas and suggestions!


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll be leaving for GenCon SoCal this afternoon, so I most likely won't be able to post until I return on Monday.  See you guys when I return!


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Shameless bump*

Glad to see that we're picking up the pace again!  Remember players, to keep it up, take the initiative.  It makes the DM's job easier!

TZ


----------



## Mimic (Feb 10, 2005)

Got a quick question, are you going to allow prestige class?


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 11, 2005)

Would it be a poor decision to try to put down the "crazed paladin"?  For some reason, I don't think Tyler would have survived this long with the attitude he has.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm doing what I'm doing for a reason. unfortunatly by you all joining in the fight it failed to work as I wanted. I wanted tyler to dtraw he attention of the ones in the barn so that you could all ambush them on thier way out. Tyler trying to be quiet and stealthy is really out of the question so he makes a better distraction for the rest of you to do the stealth thing. That's why he didn't reach to you all.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, things are certainly happening. Just as an aside, I would definitly appreciate all players posting, especially during combat. If I see no post, I'm going to assume that either A) the character is unsure what to do or: b) repeats last rounds' action , whichever seems mor appropriate. 

 Around round 2 or so, I decided to pick up a trial copy of DM Genie. It works fairly well but i'm still getting used to it. I like the fact that it will do as much or as little as you want it to. Also, it's made keeping track of AC, attack bonuses, skill bonuses, etc. much easier. overall I think I like it. HOwever, I have also used a previous version of RolePlaying Master which was much less cluttered in appearance and seemed to "flow" better. The problem is I longe since ran out of time in my 30 day trial of that...

Mimic, if we get to the point where Prestige Classes are an option, yes. It' depends on how long you guys want to go along with this...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

I am still liking this, I want to know what's going on with the Keep and the weather. Just as long as some certain paladin doesn't get us all killed. 

Sorry for the disappearing act, Easter got kind of hectic.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey, I like that paladin's style.  I'm ready to go right along with him and get you all killed!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2005)

Your all hateful.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I'll say this: Tylers' definitly got his own style.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 30, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Your all hateful.



Tough love, kiddo.  Tough love.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 30, 2005)

Roll with the punches, I always say.  Swipe has no qualms with beating a hasty retreat if need be...


----------



## mps42 (Mar 30, 2005)

Okay, just to try to make things clearer, anytime you or the baddies hit for damage, I will mention drawing blood. Otherwise I'll just have you or them successfully defending, getting out of the way or whatever. Does that work?
 So Taitzu / Uri, just for final clarification, your last shot missed the baddie in front of you, and fairly badly. The Electronic Dice were not with you then...  BTW, does the map help, or hinder?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Your all hateful.




Don't be hatin'   

Actually I like the way you play the pally, its just tha Aleran believes he is going to get them all killed very soon.



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> BTW, does the map help, or hinder?




I find that the map helps a lot


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 30, 2005)

Rub it in why don't ya?  

I'm guessing you're asking me since I've been running around like a chicken with his head cut off.  I think there was a turn there where I must have missed a map update, that's why I'm acting like a rank amatuer.  I'll say the maps help immensely, 3rd ed. and feats are pretty dependant on mapping to get any use out of what we've bought in character creation.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 30, 2005)

I agree, the maps are very helpful.  Picture, thousand words, all that jazz.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 30, 2005)

'kay Map=good. Got it.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey folks, I'll be out all next week on vacation, so I probably won't be posting until I get back.  Hold the fort while I'm gone!


----------



## mps42 (Apr 7, 2005)

just to let you all know. Anytime I am online I will be watching the IRC channel #anterra on chat.psionics.net 
 So, if you need or want to get a hold of me, check there as well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. long weekend no time to post.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ya know, I need to give you guys a big 'thank you'. 

For what, you might ask.  For making this game better.

How? You might then ask. Well the answer is this:

 At first, meaning when I first created the "module", the cause of the cold was not something that the pc's could deal with. I was sort of a 'you against the environment' type thing. Now I've run this game before and I didn't catch it the first time, but I did this time: * That's not really what DND is about. It's about extraodrinary people doing extraordinary things. *
This caused me to re-evaluate the causes of the cold and a few other things and I came up with a MUCH better and more fun idea that the PC's CAN deal with, if they can figure out what it is and HOW to deal with it. Less "it's out of your control" and more of "you can control it if you know how". 
 This, in turn, got me enthused about the game and I am feverishly re-writing as we speak, trying to get stuff in place before the pcs get there.

So, Thanks. Thanks for mking the game better and stoking the fires of imagination.

I hope you guys will like the 'new and improved' game as much as I am so far...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 12, 2005)

/Argent Blinks rapidly. "What? Make the game better? But.... That's unheard of.   

I actually like the game. Tyler is a very strange paladin. I should actually e-mail you his entire Bio now that I have it written.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm having fun, can't wait to see what happens next.

Was there anything in the nest that Aleran looked through?


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm back from the far reaches of Belgium.  Drank lots of great beer and ate lots of great chocolate, and I'm ready and rarin' to get back in the game!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, sucks to be you. 

Good to have you back, as you can see, you're just in time to use your irreplacable skills.  Be were about to beatthe box with a rock.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, it sucks to be me _now_, since I'm no longer _in_ Belgium.    But I did bring back some good beer and a lot of chocolate, so I'm happy (at least until it runs out).

A rock?!  How uncouth...


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

At least here on the East coast, there's some great Belgian specialty bars.  Lambic, woot!

Yes, a rock, look at who you're dealing with!


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 15, 2005)

Mrs. Laz has fallen in love with lambic beers, especially the framboise (raspberry) and kriek (cherry).  The best ones, IMO, are the ones that use real fruit, and actually allow that fruit to ferment after the beer part has fermented, instead of just adding fruit syrups to the beer.  Just had one of those last night, in fact - if you (or anyone, for that matter) can get your hands on a Lindeman's Framboise, go for it!  25% fruit, can't go wrong, even if you don't like beer.  Especially if you don't like beer, actually, since it's really more like a cider.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 20, 2005)

Been meaning to ask this for a while but just never did...

 Is it pronounced Yuri or oohree?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yuri...just like a Slavic pronounciation.  I wanted something low fantasy.


----------



## mps42 (May 2, 2005)

Somebody wake up Ferrix again...


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

He posted on another game's OOC, his RL stuff seems to be coming to a close, so try him soon.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Slowly getting back into it.


----------



## mps42 (May 24, 2005)

I am asking for ideas. the current method of mapping is obviously not working so well since theres people who are saying they are one place when I thought they were another. how can we make this better?


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> I am asking for ideas. the current method of mapping is obviously not working so well since theres people who are saying they are one place when I thought they were another. how can we make this better?




What are you using to make the maps?


----------



## mps42 (May 24, 2005)

Currently hand-made with Paintshop Pro.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 24, 2005)

I have many ideas, here's a really basic one.  Color code the character's dots, or change them to our first initials.  We already use colors for most of our spoken text.  Carry it over, and make a key.  Keying is very important to mapping.


----------



## mps42 (May 25, 2005)

I was thinking about that and also making the map bigger to possibly allow for small icons (no bigger than about 20x20 pix). I dont know if that would be a good thing. would make the map rather large...


----------



## mps42 (May 25, 2005)

Maybe something like this map.

The letters would be the PCs (obviously first letter of the name) and numbers would be NPCs, colored red for agressive, blue for neutral and green for friendly.

Would this be better?


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

Getting there, much better!  You may want to also consider using a grid with a letter and number key so we can simply declare our location.  Have you looked at other games in "Playing the Game" to see how others do it?  I'm not suggesting going out and buying Dundjeeni(sp*), but it'll give you ideas.  (I did go to school for graphics, so lemme know if you have any specific questions)

On a personal note:  I've been laboring under the delusion that I was in the front.  It seems that "A" is now hiding by the door like I thought I was.  Hehe.


----------



## mps42 (May 25, 2005)

A number / letter grid? "you sank my Paladin!"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

Hey, unfortunately half of 3rd Ed. feats are fairly useless without proper distance and placement.  Blame WotC.


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

That looks good to me, although as Bob Ro - er, taitzu suggests, you might want to use a grid so we can tell distance.


----------



## mps42 (May 25, 2005)

Sooo... kinda this-ish?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 25, 2005)

Works for me.


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## Mimic (May 25, 2005)

That would be a big help


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

Word.


----------



## mps42 (May 26, 2005)

Stellar. Now I just need y'all to tell me where you @.
 Just as as aside, foranyone whose interested, This thing has four layers: The Grid, the Map, Players and the F.O.W. layer. This way I can erase the Fog without erasing the map, the players OR the grid. YAY! Took me a bit to get this working but should be good now.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 26, 2005)

Hit that save button!!  It's good to have a "toolbox" for making maps.  You tend to use the same layers, shapes, and symbols over and over again.

Personal note:  OK, this was never settled the last time, so whatever makes the most sense has it: am I in the front or the back!?!?!?


----------



## mps42 (May 26, 2005)

After re-re-re-reading the posts, I have Aleran, Tyler and Gerard all in the front of the Manor in the main foyer and Swipe, Uri and Woden all in the back. (see attached). As near as I could determine, all players are where they said they wanted to be but, if not, let me know and I will fix as this is now easy.


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> After re-re-re-reading the posts, I have Aleran, Tyler and Gerard all in the front of the Manor in the main foyer and Swipe, Uri and Woden all in the back. (see attached). As near as I could determine, all players are where they said they wanted to be but, if not, let me know and I will fix as this is now easy.




I'm fine where I'm at right now, but when gameplay starts back up, I think I mentioned that Swipe is taking a step back so the fighter-types can get past, so you an either move me now or later.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 26, 2005)

I'm cool with my "new" positioning.  Does that stairway go up or down?


----------



## mps42 (May 26, 2005)

*Almost there...*



			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> I'm fine where I'm at right now, but when gameplay starts back up, I think I mentioned that Swipe is taking a step back so the fighter-types can get past, so you an either move me now or later.



 I'll move you now.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I'm cool with my "new" positioning.  Does that stairway go up or down?



Down. l always try to put the "longer" steps at the top and the "smaller" ones at the bottom.
 So if the short step is nearer you, you'd go up, longer step near you, you'd go down... hopefully that made sense.


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2005)

Everything looks good to go from this end.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 6, 2005)

Just as an experiment, try this:

 Tonight, once its dark outside, turn off any outside lights you may have, close the drapes / blinds, then turn off all the INSIDE lights and try to find your way around your house / apartment.
 This is basicaly the equivilent to what your characters are trying to do but in a strange house...

 Once you've got THAT down, have your husband / wife / boyfriend / girlfriend / Significant Other / roommate / whatever jump out of a dark corner at you. If this doesn't scare the snot out of you, you're better at this than I am.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 6, 2005)

I see what you're getting at - I figured it was all FOW and not walls.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 5, 2005)

I Hate to do it but... I am declaring Gerard vacant. I would very much like to recruit a new player to take over this character. Any who are interested, please reply.


```
Gerard Verita
Male Human Fighter 1
Chaotic Good

Str 15 +2 (8 pts)
Dex 14 +2 (6 pts)
Con 14 +2 (6 pts)
Int 10 -- (2 pts)
Wis 14 +2 (6 pts)
Cha 8 -1 (0 pts)

Hit Points 12 (1d10+2)
AC 18 [10, +4 armor, +2 shield, +2 dex], Touch 12, Flat 16
Init +6
BAB +1
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, light)
Fort +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Refl +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

Heavy Lance +3 melee (1d8+2, 20/x3, piercing)
Longsword +3 melee (1d8+2, 19-20/x2, slashing)
Dagger +3 melee (1d4+2, 19-20/x2, piercing)
Shortbow +3 ranged (1d6, 20/x3, 60 ft., piercing)

Medium humanoid, 5'6" tall, 165 wt, 27 yrs old
Black hair, gray blue eyes, tanned skin

Speaks common.

Skills (12 skill points)
+1 Intimidate 2cc rank, -1 Cha]
+6 Jump [4 ranks, +2 Str]
+4 Tumble [2cc rank, +2 Dex]

Feats
-Improved Initiative (level 1)
-Combat Reflexes (human)
-Quick Draw (fighter 1)

Human Traits
-Bonus Feat
-4 sp at 1st level, +1 sp per additional level

Fighter Abilities
-Bonus Feats

Chain Shirt (worn, 25wt, 100gp)
Heavy Wooden Shield (worn, 10wt, 7gp)
Explorers Outfit (worn, 8wt, -gp)

Longsword (belt left, 4wt, 15gp)
Dagger (boot right, 1wt, 2gp)
Heavy Lance (right shoulder, 10wt, 10gp)
Shortbow (left shoulder, 2wt, 30gp)
Quiver and 20 arrows (right shoulder, 3wt, 1gp)

Backpack (center back, 2wt, 2gp)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5wt, 1sp)

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt, 1gp)
Hooded Lantern (backpack, 2wt, 7gp)
Flask of Oil, 1 (backpack, 1wt, 1sp)
Flint & Steel (backpack, -wt, 1gp)
Trail Rations- 1 day (backpack, 1wt, 5sp)
Sacks, 4 (backpack, 2wt, 4sp)
Manacles (backpack, 2wt, 15gp)
Soap (backpack, 1wt, 5sp)
Whetstone (backpack, 1wt, 2cp)

Mule (8gp)
Pack Saddle (worn, 15wt, 15gp)
Silk Rope, 50 ft. (pack saddle, 5wt, 10gp)
Grappling Hook (pack saddle, 4wt, 1gp)
Spade (pack saddle, 8wt, 2gp)
Trail Rations- 5 days (pack saddle, 5wt, 2gp 5sp)
Waterskin- water (pack saddle, 4wt, 1gp)
Flask of Oil, 3 (pack saddle, 3wt, 3sp)
Winter Blanket (pack saddle, 3wt, 5sp)

Coins- 5gp, 20sp, 8cp (pouch, ??wt)

Personality: Hardened by the war, Gerard has a sharp edge to him. He is disillusioned, having been a soldier for a good deal of time has divorced him from others. He is a cynic and a hard man to sway from his sharp criticism.

Appearance: With broad shoulders and a short stout frame, many would mistake Gerard for a less agile man than he actually is. Only in the heat of a battle does his quickness come out. His skin is heavily tanned, possessing an almost leathery roughness, marred by the lighter twisting and winding of many scars. His black hair is cropped short, probably by his own dagger, and his gray blue eyes give many a chill.
```


----------



## mps42 (Sep 7, 2005)

Nudge


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey there,

If you're still looking I'll take over Gerard.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 7, 2005)

I promise to be less abusive in this game, d20.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

You haven't been that abusive mate, more couldn't-give-a-toss than abusive


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, gotta try harder.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> If you're still looking I'll take over Gerard.
> 
> ...




 I am still looking. Before fully commiting yourself, I reccomend reading the original "casting call" and some of the thread to see where things stand.

 To all: I know the game is kinda slow right now but it's part of the nature of this adventure. It's slow and suspensefull rather than fast and frenzied. I hope you all are seeing the difference...


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes indeed, good job.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> I am still looking. Before fully commiting yourself, I reccomend reading the original "casting call" and some of the thread to see where things stand.
> 
> To all: I know the game is kinda slow right now but it's part of the nature of this adventure. It's slow and suspensefull rather than fast and frenzied. I hope you all are seeing the difference...



I perused that info before sticking my hand up.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## mps42 (Sep 8, 2005)

Right then. Tag, your it.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Opinions wanted*

I know I've been as bad about this as everyone else but, that being said, I would like to try to increase the rate of posting to twice a week.
 I was planning on one on Sundays and one on Thursdays. This would give and average of three days between posts. Do you think this is too often or what?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool, thanks for having me onboard.

I try and post daily except on weekends but am happy to go with the flow on this one.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> I know I've been as bad about this as everyone else but, that being said, I would like to try to increase the rate of posting to twice a week.
> I was planning on one on Sundays and one on Thursdays. This would give and average of three days between posts. Do you think this is too often or what?



I can post as often as you like. I just need the "reaction from the world" in order to do so.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

PC SHEET said:
			
		

> _Personality: Hardened by the war, Gerard has a sharp edge to him. He is disillusioned, having been a soldier for a good deal of time has divorced him from others. He is a cynic and a hard man to sway from his sharp criticism._




Apologies for the snip, just trying to get a feel for the PC 

Just a quick question. Where did the party enter from? K13?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## mps42 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, the party originally split, half coming in from the front at K-13, the other half from the back at J-1. Gerard, I believe, was one of the front group.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I can post as often as you like. I just need the "reaction from the world" in order to do so.



 Okay, great. I have been delaying the "reaction from the world" because of the lack of posts. This is why the initiative to try to get everyone posting again on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 8, 2005)

Post all you want.  I feel that you have some tension as a DM, thinking that folks are going to say..."Hold up, I didn't get my turn!"  In full on. round for round combat, that may be necessary to wait.  But in non-combat situations I'd feel safe assuming that we have some party continuity.  

Marching order is more important for that, and we should determine it for, I guess, two situations.  Cautiously advancing, waiting to get jumped, and searching room to room.  The first would involve a heavy hitter up front, the second, well it's all about Swipe.  In situations like this, I really feel for the spellcasters and appreciate their patience.

If you like, I have an article passed on by my LOTR GM concerning "Warring Status".  It's pretty much a guideline for absent players to declare how they want their characters to be handled.  If we're all mature players (and GM), this is fine, no one cries if you're two squares off, as long as you don't become some sacrificial lamb.  So let me know if you want a link or repost of this.

Other than that, I say pick up the pace, mps.  In my experience, most will follow in suit.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey play him up! Nice to have some role playing.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 8, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Post all you want.  I feel that you have some tension as a DM, thinking that folks are going to say..."Hold up, I didn't get my turn!"



 I have no doubt that this is at least partially true. I dont want anyone "left out" or "left behind".



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> In full on. round for round combat, that may be necessary to wait.  But in non-combat situations I'd feel safe assuming that we have some party continuity. Marching order is more important for that, and we should determine it for, I guess, two situations.  Cautiously advancing, waiting to get jumped, and searching room to room.  The first would involve a heavy hitter up front, the second, well it's all about Swipe.  In situations like this, I really feel for the spellcasters and appreciate their patience.



 Heh heh. Pry true. Swipe is the main sneaky, possibly followed by Aleran.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Other than that, I say pick up the pace, mps.  In my experience, most will follow in suit.



 Planning on doing just that.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 8, 2005)

And when in doubt.....kiss John Fourr's butt a little bit:

http://www.roleplayingtips.com/archives.php


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 8, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Post all you want.  I feel that you have some tension as a DM, thinking that folks are going to say..."Hold up, I didn't get my turn!"  In full on. round for round combat, that may be necessary to wait.  But in non-combat situations I'd feel safe assuming that we have some party continuity.
> 
> Marching order is more important for that, and we should determine it for, I guess, two situations.  Cautiously advancing, waiting to get jumped, and searching room to room.  The first would involve a heavy hitter up front, the second, well it's all about Swipe.  In situations like this, I really feel for the spellcasters and appreciate their patience.
> 
> ...




I concur.  Especially with a situation like the current one, exploring a dark house, I need that "reaction from the world".  The characters (and hence the players) can riff off of each other much easier in other situations, but for now, they're mostly observing and reacting, so they need something to observe and react _to_.  I check all my threads several times a day, usually, and my interest in this game has only grown since the beginning, so no worries there.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2005)

I am still here as well but as stated before creeping around a dark and scary house isn't conductive to conversation so Aleran hasn't said a lot as well as the fact that he really doesn't know these people that well and to him they are kind of weird.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2005)

Heya,

Just looking at the map, Gerard hasn't actually moved into the room. He's standing in the open doorway keeping an eye on the stairs and corridor (and an ear on the conversation in the room).

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 20, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Heya,
> 
> Just looking at the map, Gerard hasn't actually moved into the room. He's standing in the open doorway keeping an eye on the stairs and corridor (and an ear on the conversation in the room).
> 
> ...



I thought you were the talker for the group?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 20, 2005)

OH NO!  Me and Gerard have 8's in Charisma.  Aleran and Tyler should be the front men.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I thought you were the talker for the group?



 I was told to keep me mouth shut  that's one of the reasons Gerard's hanging back at the door, trying to prove a point


----------



## Mimic (Sep 20, 2005)

He wasn't told, it was just a suggestion.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 21, 2005)

Hurricane Rita is bearing down on us wit' a quickness as I speak (type), and no matter where the storm hits up or down the coast, I will without a doubt be sans electricity for a few days, so don't count on anything from me during that time.  I'll post as soon as I can after the storm.

Mr. DM, feel free to run Swipe as you see fit in the meantime.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## mps42 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lazlow: Best wishes and safe return. I will be happy to NPC Swipe while you take care of you and yours.

D20dazza: Vacation? Who said you could go on vacation?  Kidding! Yes, Gerard will still be here when you get back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 22, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Lazlow: Best wishes and safe return. I will be happy to NPC Swipe while you take care of you and yours.
> 
> D20dazza: Vacation? Who said you could go on vacation?  Kidding! Yes, Gerard will still be here when you get back.



I thought we had agreed to eat them and all gain the Wendigo template.
Tyler could really use the cold resistance.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 22, 2005)

"Now, isn't this civilized?" _-Ravenous_


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 28, 2005)

Howdy folks!  Thanks for the well-wishing.  It must've worked, because we got barely a drizzle 'round my place, although the winds were of 'tropical storm' strength (enough to blow the occasional weak tree limb and old rotten fence down).

However, BOTH Mrs. Laz and Baby Laz have come down with FREAKING PNEUMONIA in the last couple of days.  Apparently it's going around - we had to wait for over a dozen other pneumonia patients at the clinic to get x-rays!  As for me, I'm fine, by some miracle of healthy living (Dr. Laz' Amazing Cure-All:  16oz of unsweetened organic cranberry juice a day (not from concentrate, if possible); the quinic acid in it kills EVERYTHING and keeps ya healthy!).  I'll be at home playing nurse for a couple of days, but I'll try to post if I can.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 28, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Hope everything is good with the pneumonia, hit me for a 6 when I was a kid, almost killed me apparently, got hospitalised for a week or so.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks.  Everyone's better now, the little one is fully recovered but Mrs. Laz is not yet 100%.  According to the doctor's brilliant diagnosis, she was "really sick".


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

Sounds like a House explanation


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 3, 2005)

Sad to see you go Argent, good luck with everything mate, take care.

Cheers

Daz

P.S You might have to change back from PbP machine to just plain old registered user


----------



## mps42 (Nov 3, 2005)

Argent,

 Congrats on the new job! Good luck and I hope it's what you want and that you are very successfull.
 On the other hand, I'm sure that we'll all miss your playing and the particular flair you;ve brought to Tyler.

Darnit, now I have to try to cast him again...


----------



## mps42 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Casting call*

Casting call for Tyler Grieves:

```
Tyler Grieves
Male Human Paladin 1
Lawful Good

Str 14 +2 (6 pts)
Dex 10 +0 (2 pts)
Con 12 +1 (4 pts)
Int 12 +1 (4 pts)
Wis 14 +2 (6 pts)
Cha 14 +2 (6 pts)

Hit Points 11 (1d10+1)
AC 14 [10, +4 armor, +2 shield], Touch 10, Flat 14
Init +4
BAB +1
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, light)
Fort +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Ref +0 [+0 base, +0 Dex]
Will +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

Longsword +4 melee (1d8+2, 19-20/x2, slashing)
Heavy Lance +3 melee (1d8+2, 20/x3, piercing)
Dagger +3 melee (1d4+2, 19-20/x2, piercing)
Shortbow +1 ranged (1d6, 20/x3, 60 ft., piercing)

Medium humanoid, 6’ tall, 200 wt, 17 yrs old
Gray/white hair, sunken blue eyes, pale skin

Speaks: Common and Gnome

Skills (16 skill points)
Knowledge religion: +5 (4 ranks +1 int.)
Diplomacy: +6 (4 ranks +2 Cha)
Heal: +6 (4 ranks +2 Wis)
Sense Motive: +6 (4 ranks +2 Wis)

Feats
-Improved Initiative (level 1)
-Weapon focus Longsword (human)

Human Traits
-Bonus Feat
-4 sp at 1st level, +1 sp per additional level

Paladin Abilities
-Detect Evil
-Aura of Good
-Smite Evil 1/day (+2 to hit +1 damage)

Chain Shirt (worn, 25wt, 100gp)
Heavy Wooden Shield (worn, 10wt, 7gp)
Explorers Outfit (worn, 8wt, -gp)

Longsword (belt left, 4wt, 15gp)
Dagger (boot right, 1wt, 2gp)
Heavy Lance (right shoulder, 10wt, 10gp)
Shortbow (left shoulder, 2wt, 30gp)
Quiver and 20 arrows (right shoulder, 3wt, 1gp)

Backpack (center back, 2wt, 2gp)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5wt, 1sp)

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt, 1gp)
Hooded Lantern (backpack, 2wt, 7gp)
Flask of Oil, 1 (backpack, 1wt, 1sp)
Flint & Steel (backpack, -wt, 1gp)
Trail Rations- 1 day (backpack, 1wt, 5sp)
Sacks, 4 (backpack, 2wt, 4sp)
Manacles (backpack, 2wt, 15gp)
Soap (backpack, 1wt, 5sp)
Whetstone (backpack, 1wt, 2cp)

Mule (8gp)
Pack Saddle (worn, 15wt, 15gp)
Silk Rope, 50 ft. (pack saddle, 5wt, 10gp)
Grappling Hook (pack saddle, 4wt, 1gp)
Spade (pack saddle, 8wt, 2gp)
Trail Rations- 5 days (pack saddle, 5wt, 2gp 5sp)
Waterskin- water (pack saddle, 4wt, 1gp)
Flask of Oil, 3 (pack saddle, 3wt, 3sp)
Winter Blanket (pack saddle, 3wt, 5sp)

Coins- 5gp, 20sp, 8cp (pouch, ??wt)

Basic Background: He was a tavern boy washing dishes and cleaning tables when he was attacked by a lesser vampire. He was saved by a wandering knight and became his squire for a year and a day. at the end of that time he was able to aquire the equipment he now carries (I stole your equipment list Ferrix. I hope you don't mind. I just don't have the time to "shop" for characters right now.) and has been instructed to find and destroy evil.
```


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 4, 2005)

_Walks in bleary eyed and looking lost.  "Hello?  A friend (Lazlow) sent me over to play a Paladin.  Is there a Paladin still available?  I left my resume in my other armor, but I can get George Clooney to vouch for me."_

*     *     *

(I can't really get George Clooney to vouch for me, I can't get that bum to do anything for me--not even give back the $8 I loaned him for dollar chinese food and a couple cans of Steel Reserve last August)

*     *     *

Er, so if you need someone to play the Paladin, let me know.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry about the whole "Clooney Incident".  Yes, Tyler is still available. As a matter of fact you're the only one who's applied...
 If you haven't already, please look over the character sheel (above) and some of the play records and let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 5, 2005)

Okay.  I've read the first several pages of the adventure (you guys have a LOT done!).  I'd love to take over Tyler.  I'll try to keep him in the character Argent Silvermage has developed for him, but if I slip a bit here and there please forgive me--as for an excuse, I offer that, well, he IS a teenager, right?


----------



## mps42 (Nov 5, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallrighythen. it's all you.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool.  I just read the entire game thread (fun stuff!).  So I'll go ahead and pipe up on it.  I hope I don't screw up Tyler TOO badly!

Oh, and hello everyone!      Hope you don't mind late-comers!


----------



## Mimic (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome. Just a note, late-comers are the ones that have to bring the beer.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome Gray Shade, good to have someone else supplying the beer now - it was getting too expensive for me to keep shipping it state side


----------



## mps42 (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay peoples I need to know what you're going to do. Do you take the goods and run, confront Varg and try to kill him or what?
 Please make a choice and run with it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

As a person I say take the stuff and run but as Gerard I say kill, kill, kill


----------



## Mimic (Nov 28, 2005)

I say lets go for it, what's the worst that can happen?   

sorry about not posting of late, its been a busy couple of weeks for me.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey folks!

I’d like to apologize for my absence of late, but things could not be helped.  I hope this hasn’t disrupted your games too terribly much.

Unfortunately, it seems that my online difficulties will not be so easily abated.  My new job is not online, and my home access is non-existent.  So unfortunately, I will be forced to drop my games and take a general hiatus for PBP gaming for the foreseeable future.  

I apologize, and wish you all the best of luck until I may one day return, and devote my time to great games like this.

Peace,
Taitzu52


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 18, 2005)

Good luck with everything Taitzu52, it's been fun.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 10, 2006)

Hi there MPS42,

Let us know when you're ready to kick off. maybe we should just start by recruiting new recruits. Seems like a lot of peope might be looking for games about now 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2006)

I'm still here ready to go.


----------



## mps42 (May 15, 2006)

*The end is the beginning*

Well, here we are at the end of chapter one. I hope you enjoyed the journey. I am still working on chapter two, loosely titled "Honor among thieves".
 Believe me, as soon as I get it to a point where I have enough to start play, I will begin recruiting.
 Please feel free to post anything about the game, good or bad. ALL comments welcome.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 16, 2006)

Hi Mps42,

I had fun, wish I had of been involved from the beginning though so I'm looking forward to chapter 2. I also wish the other players had of hung around. Good job buddy. Down with Varg.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2006)

I too had fun, it was a blast. I can't wait for chapter 2 either, I have a couple of ideas where I want to take Aleran.


----------



## mps42 (May 17, 2006)

Oh, by the way, go ahead and advance your characters to 2nd level. With all the guards, Varg and the monetary rewards, you made 2nd easily.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

Cool. Gerard is now 2nd level, just need to do his HPs. How do you want to handle that?


----------

